# Riley ate a Whole Large Bag of Red Licorice



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL too funny. Around Halloween Kali got into the Tootsie Pops I had bought for the kids. I didn't notice anything exept a bot of loose stool he may get that and be bouncing off the walls. I would think he should be fine. Does he prefer red or black?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I double checked on the usual places and couldn't find licorice (red or black) to be on anybodys "alert" sign so other than a tummy ache from eating the whole thing Riley should be fine--little rascal.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I found a few sites that discuss possible licorice toxicity in dogs. Don't know if it's red or black or what the difference is. I'm a worry wort so I call poison control to put my mind at ease. 

I know my son ate a huge amount of black licorice jelly beans when he was little and it caused some elimination issues.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Red licorice doesn't have any "licorice" extract in it--it's flavored with strawberry and other fruit flavors. It's probably not toxic. 

allen


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont blame him for eating the whole bag. I love red licorice. Hope he doesnt get a tummy ache or has problems from it.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Think you need to be ready with that poop scoop


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Yeah, I have that problem with red licorice too...LOL! I love it and whenever I buy a bag it only takes a day or two and it all gone. It will be interesting to see if the red dye has any effects on the color of his poo. It might make it easier to find in the grass.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Tee Hee - and I bet he's really proud of himself too! I'm sure he'll be fine unless he has a sensitive tummy. Be prepared for him to have the soups for a day but I bet he'll be fine by tomorrow. Silly pupper. I guess he can't be trusted yet.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Last year, our German Shepherd got into an entire bag of candy corn, and she later vomited a rainbow of yellow and orange! Yuck!!!


----------



## Yung Trubby (Jan 21, 2021)

avincent52 said:


> Red licorice doesn't have any "licorice" extract in it--it's flavored with strawberry and other fruit flavors. It's probably not toxic.
> 
> allen


Many red licorices actually do have licorice extract in them I would assume smaller amounts though...


----------

